# 1967  Rail 5 Speed



## Ciscokid (Jun 10, 2010)

hanging in a dusty garage since 1975 ! Before :  


    After:


----------



## partsguy (Jun 11, 2010)

Plum Crazy Purple! Love it!!


----------



## Daddy-O (Jun 12, 2010)

Traded Mitch for the Rail.

Will be on Ebay tomorrow evening.


----------



## RailRider (Jun 27, 2010)

Clean, I would have thought it would have went higher though. For some reason all the purple ones keep showing up, and no other colors come up for sale lately. I think it may have flooded the market some on purple Rails.


----------

